# nota che stona



## sally8001

Non ho la più pallida idea di come si possa dire in francese.

Un aiuto?
Nel senso che è un qualcosa che non va, che stona, come appunto una nota stonata
Esiste un'espressione simile in francese?


----------



## matoupaschat

Sì: perlopiù "une fausse note", ma dipende anche dal contesto esatto. Cf. TLFi : FAUX♦ _P. ext. __*Fausse note*. Note juste en elle-même mais qui n'est pas la note prévue dans la partition et choque l'oreille. Elle se remit à jouer (...) et elle faisait fausse note sur fausse note. Il ne s'en apercevait pas (Rolland, J.-Chr., Matin, 1904, p. 193).
*Au fig. *Qui détone, qui n'est pas en harmonie avec l'ensemble auquel on se réfère. L'hôtel du banquier était très beau. Un grand luxe, beaucoup de jolies choses et très peu de fausses notes (Gyp, Leurs âmes, 1895, p. 305).
_​


----------



## sally8001

Grazie.
Penso che il secondo contesto sia quello che si adatta. Appunto, un qualcosa in disarmonia. Qualcosa che non va..
Grazie ancora


----------



## ganesa2242

matoupaschat said:


> Sì: perlopiù "une fausse note", ma dipende anche dal contesto esatto. Cf. TLFi : FAUX♦ _P. ext. __*Fausse note*. Note juste en elle-même mais qui n'est pas la note prévue dans la partition et choque l'oreille. Elle se remit à jouer (...) et elle faisait fausse note sur fausse note. Il ne s'en apercevait pas (Rolland, J.-Chr., Matin, 1904, p. 193).
> *Au fig. *Qui détone, qui n'est pas en harmonie avec l'ensemble auquel on se réfère. L'hôtel du banquier était très beau. Un grand luxe, beaucoup de jolies choses et très peu de fausses notes (Gyp, Leurs âmes, 1895, p. 305).
> _​


Détonner (avec deux n) pourrait convenir à mon avis.
http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/d%C3%A9tonner


----------



## matoupaschat

ganesa2242 said:


> Détonner (avec deux n) pourrait convenir à mon avis.
> http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/détonner


Le marrant, c'est que j'ai copié-collé du même site CNRTL (FAUX, adj. adv. et substantif) !!!


----------



## ganesa2242

C'est rassurant !!! Détoner avec un n existe mais n'a pas le même sens.


----------



## sally8001

Secondo me a pensarci bene fausse note lo intendo più come un palso falso mentre detonner non mi suona almeno come traduzione dell'espressione....
a


----------

